# NRA gathering update??



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

I hope I'm not being tedious, but I searched older posts and found nothing about what- if anything- may be planned as a gathering when NRA meets in Chicago in May. I have May 20 pencilled in on my calendar, and hope to hear whether or not we will find a meeting place everyone can attend (outside of the convention). Any news?


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

I was a little bit lost too, but capechef was kind enough to remind me...

We are meeting on Sun. the 20th at Arun (Thai?).

The time I do not know.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

If your looking for something to do Sun am I'm going to have a slide show presentation of Clayton Farmer's Market at the Winter Pantry (CHIC)....11am come say hi. Otherwise I'll be at Aruns


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

I will definitely be at Arun's for dinner. Not sure what time the flight gets in. I may or may not be able to check out your presentation, shroomgirl---but I hope I can make it!


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

You bet your toochas I'll be there, Cape Chef! I propose that we each bring some artifact or wear an item of clothing that will identify us to each other. Are you game? I'll need to know what time and where it's located.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Is this the place?

Arun's
Address: 4156 North Kedzie Avenue
Chicago, IL 60618 
Telephone: 773-539-1909 
Category: Thai 
Open: TUE-THU 5 pm-8:30 pm.
FRI-SUN 5 pm-9:30 pm. 
Meals Served: Dinner. 
Cost: Expensive 
Other Info: Reservations Required. 
Credit Cards: Amex, Discover, Diner's, MC, Visa

[ April 24, 2001: Message edited by: Mezzaluna ]


----------



## campchef (Jan 5, 2001)

How far is this from McCormick Place? I'm leaving on Sunday, but it would be nice to cruise by and meet everyone.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

about 20-25 minutes as I recall from McCormick to Chic, Arun's is a hike.
Downtown Chicago takes a tremendous amount of time to cross.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Camp Chef, it's on your way from McCormick Place to O'Hare. It's just east of the expressway, about the same distance north as the spur of highway out to O'Hare. If you're flying, does that mean you're renting a car or using cabs? Try Map Quest for driving directions if you need them. Otherwise, any cabbie worth his/her salt could find Arun's. Looking forward to seeing you and everyone else who can make it! I've booked a room and am looking forward to a great time.

[ April 25, 2001: Message edited by: Mezzaluna ]


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

Hi everyone, I have finished finalizing things with Arun's and have posted a detailed message in the ChefTalk News forum. Please go there. Thanks...


----------

